# Nike golf shoe sizes



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Do these come up as standard. I am going to order some over the net, and would like to have a guess at the correct size first time.

I take a 9 1/2 in footjoy, so would a Nike be the same?

I ask, as some shoes seem to come out like boats, and others like thimbles, despite being the same size in theory.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've always found Nike a touch on the narrow side although length seems similar.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Do these come up as standard. I am going to order some over the net, and would like to have a guess at the correct size first time.

I take a 9 1/2 in footjoy, so would a Nike be the same?

I ask, as some shoes seem to come out like boats, and others like thimbles, despite being the same size in theory.
		
Click to expand...

they have been fine for me, a 9 in Ecco (43), 9 in Puma and 9 in adidas. Infact they have probably been the best fit. Width has been fine also, butI do have the feet of a ballet dancer


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a pair of nikes last year, I'm size 9 in regular shoes and the Nike size 9 golf shoe fitted perfectly.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll go 9.5 then.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just to upset the apple cart, my Footjoys are 8.5 and my Nikes are 8.

the FJ are slightly looser, but not much and certainly not half a size worth.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Just to upset the apple cart, my Footjoys are 8.5 and my Nikes are 8.

the FJ are slightly looser, but not much and certainly not half a size worth.
		
Click to expand...

Would tend to agree with this.

Not sure which model you're looking at murph but I take a size 10 in pretty much everything and the 9 in the Lunar shoes was the best fit.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 23, 2012)

Funny I'm the other way. Normal shoe size in Nike. Half a size smaller in FJ's the FQL's anyway as these are the only FJ's I've had.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Confused? Me? Yeah, of course I am.

I have gone for size 9.5, and can always send them back if I have got it wrong.

I am going for some Nike Dunk Golf, in blue and white. They are hideous, and look like trainers. Will be perfect for winding up the dress code fogeys (and the old gits).

Might even wear them to Woodhall Spa,since they wouldn't let me sit in their restaurant in white trainers last year. Trainers on a golf course? How can they stop me?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here they are.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 25, 2012)

They are the shizzle. :thup:


----------



## GeeTee (Jan 25, 2012)

*love them 
whats the sole look like ?:thup:*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing. Please wear them to Woodhall! 

The look like my Nike Mid Top Dunk trainers but blue instead of green!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2012)

Me thinks there may be trouble ahead. Can see the Major's at Woodhull and elsewhere spluttering into their G&T's at the very sight of them. Murph's on a crusade to lower the average age at a club near you in 2012. The old fogies will ahve coronaries


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I really like those Nikes, i will be getting a pair for the summer, or these Puma ones. Hmmm  Decisions desicions...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Me thinks there may be trouble ahead. Can see the Major's at Woodhull and elsewhere spluttering into their G&T's at the very sight of them. Murph's on a crusade to lower the average age at a club near you in 2012. The old fogies will ahve coronaries
		
Click to expand...

The wrinklies at Woodhall will choke on their prawn sandwiches! It's something I need to see!


----------

